# Frame Bolts broke off on 870



## trentvoigt (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking for some advise on this repair. I have an 870 with a loader and backhoe that is 4WD.

While mowing recently the bolts broke off the frame in the front. Obviously some had broken earlier and the last one on the left side broke which put my fan into my radiator, etc. I have it in the garage now and see a few broken off and what looks like some bolts that wobbled the threads out. 

So I am looking at taking the 1 remaining bolt out and separating the front off the tractor.

Then the thoughts come in on how to fix my issues... I think I will go get some reverse twist carbine drill bits for the bolts that are broke off and then retap the holes?? On the holes where the bolts wobbled out, I am sure the threads are gone so I guess I retap those as well?

Does anyone know what the bolt size/type is that goes in these holes? Obviously, it would be better to tap those wobbled out with the same thread type.

Any help or thoughts is appreciated!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't but welcome to the forum! How about some pictures?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

When you remove the one remaining bolt, you should be able to get the size and thread from it. Depending on how bad the hole threads are, you may be able to just tap out the existing ones. If not, go one size up and use matching bolts. Be sure to use lock washers or loc tite on re installment. Best I can do with out seeing pictures of damage. Bye


----------

